# Chocolate Souffle



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

im making souffle for the first time is there any tips i can use?


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 7, 2004)

*souffle tips*

Timing is very important in making souffles.  You can make the base part up a little ahead, then just before baking them, you can whip up the whites and fold them gently into the base.  
Follow the directions in your recipe exactly until you know how to do it on your own.  
When I was first learning the basics of cooking and baking, I'd look up a recipe in several different cookbooks and compare the ingredients and directions.  If there were a preponderance if similarities, I'd go with the most popular recipe--figuring that if it works for many cooks, it's probably a good place to start. 
Once you know the techniques and what to expect from ingredients and how they interact with each other, you can play and create new things.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## pancake (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey there,

Making souffle's for the first time could be a little bit tricky. Make sure you butter your ramekins/souffle dish very well and sprinkle it generously, actually very generously with granulated sugar (this helps the rise). Also take care not to fill your dish more than two-thirds because it will rise alot. If you want to have an extremely high souffle, fill your dish up till the end and make a collar with parchment paper all around the dish to ensure it doesn't spill out.
One more thing, make sure the oven temperature is correct, do not try to open the oven door at all while it's baking (if you really have to, then open it like 5 minutes before time's up..not before that!!).. And also don't feel any bad if your souffle drops a little bit in the center after it's out when it starts to cool (absolutely normal)!

I hope I helped


----------

